# Comforts and Positive Distractions?



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

What are your 'Comforts' (things you like to cling onto) and what do you look positively forward to? 
Be optimistic now please and list at least 5 things, :thanks

So far, this is my list of comforts:

1. My pictures of when i was little : Because it's good to look back and see my carefree nature emit through each photograph 
2. Plush 'Pooh bear' from Disney. 
3. Music: Without a doubt, has boosted my optimism alot. I like to make my own customed cd's with all my favorite songs and then get lost in them.
4. Food: I like to eat healthy most of the time, but i have indulgences, eating _strictly_ healthy is just NO way to live. (Cookies, chocolate, and taramisu, oh my!) Food and a movie make a great pair as well.
5. Movies: I'm fervent about them each and every single day. 
6. Shower (It feels like i'm washing away all my problems in seconds, great stress relief)


opcorn


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

My car, I suppose. There are things I'm fond of but I could walk away from just about everything. I guess my books are the objects around here I value the most.


----------



## christeeners (Mar 25, 2006)

wow 5 things sounds like so much! but once i really put my mind to it, i think i can find at least 5..umm lets see

1.my family--regardless of them unable to understand me at time (due to language/cultural barriers) they love me for who i am unconditionally
2.my art--this is like another form of therapy for me. every piece of emotion that i am unable to express through word or action goes onto canvas. it is a great sense of accomplishment for me and my alltime passion 
3.my dog--it's like she knows she is supposed to be my companion, its so corny to say--but i love her! i think i treat her better than most people lol
4.my photographs-- i take alot of them--i guess it is symbolic for me because i try to hold on to good moments and photographs takes account for what was there; as if it was proof of my temporary happiness; something to look to
5.the sunshine--ok, this may be an odd comfort but the weather somehow determines how my mood will be throughout the day, it will tell me whether it will be a good day, a day where i can go out and make the most of it--and when i see sunshine i feel as if it will be a positive day. great great comfort 

this was a GREAT exercise!! it makes me feel better already


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

1. My cat chester- he never fails to lift my spirits when i'm around him! he's so precious and so sweet!
2. (i'm stealing this one from melusine)- pictures of when i was a little girl- i love looking at them because i look so happy and carefree
3. My boyfriend Brian-my SA seems to disappear when i'm with him
4. Nature- its so inspiring and so beautiful
5. Prayer/reading the bible- always a comfort to remember that i'm in God's hands!


----------



## Toonia (Jan 26, 2006)

This is a great thread! Thanks for starting it. I've been reading a book about overcoming anxiety/depression and this is something they advise.

1. Making jewelry with pretty little beads.
2. Playing with my cats and kissing their noses.
3. Playing my harp or listening to music.
4. Bubble baths.
5. Looking at beautiful things in nature


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

1. Playing piano/guitar 
2. My niece and nephew and my family~ little kids are full of unconditional love and I love to be around them. 
3. Just being Outdoors ~ Love the nature thing, its so relaxing. 
4. Exercise ~ I try to outrun my frustrations, even though I haven't had time lately. 
5. This web site.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

1. Showering - I could live in my shower! It's so relaxing and really takes my mind off of life (but it's also a great place to think).
2. My pets - I love just petting or playing with them, and even simply looking at them brings me comfort.
3. Crafting - Crocheting, jewelry-making, decoupaging: I just love creating things and making stuff I can give away as gifts.
4. Music - It really has an effect on my mood. If I can't sleep, all I have to do is pop on a favorite mix and (even if it doesn't help me sleep immediately) I'm in a better mood because I have that distraction.
5. The internet - I spend WAY too much time goofing off online and sinking into my own little inter-world. It's pretty pathetic when I think about it, but it brings me joy (and I can listen to music, craft, and cuddle a cat while sitting in front of the computer!).


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

1. Vacations -- we're going to Disney World in August, and planning is so much fun.
2. Web-design -- I forgot how much fun I used to have, spending hours and hours perfecting my webpages. I think it's time to do that, again. 
3. As The World Turns -- it's fun to watch people whose lives are more screwed up than mine. 
4. Crafting -- I love knitting, crocheting, beading, weaving, sewing...
5. Cooking/Baking -- it's a lot of fun making things for others, trying new recipes...

Wow, that was harder than I thought. Hopefully it'll get easier.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

1) Music - Always makes me feel better, its like the artists know exactly what I'm going through
2) Reading - I love to read romantic stories and just get lost into a world thats better than my own reality
3) Surfing the 'net - I always find out interesting, quirky things that I never knew before. 
4) TV - I LOVE watching medical shows and Law & Order shows
5) Movies & Food - I love watching a good movie and eating my favorite foods. 
6) The Rain - Calming and the BEST sleeping weather.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## BabyG (Nov 8, 2003)

1. My dog. Playing w/my dog, carrying her, or just kissing her nose always makes me happy.
2. Hugging someone I love. Randomly, I will hug my dad, or I will remember what it was like to hug my mom…always makes me feel like a kid and that’s the best.
3. Hanging out w/my nieces and nephews.
4. Cooking & food. Planning a really good meal, shopping, and cooking for others. Love eating out, too. 
5. Movies. Especially good movies that I’ve already seen, hehe, there’s just something comforting about knowing what’s coming next. I’m always up for a new one, though. 
6. Books
7. Showers
8. Cleaning and exercising are okie, too, always feel great afterwards…it’s the getting to it sometimes.

BabyG


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

:thanks All. You gave me some good advice, and I hoped it helped you all remain more positive, because we all to just be grateful for these kinds of things, everyone has *something* to live for no matter what.
Of course coming onto the sweet S.A.S has always helped me cope.
Writing out my fraustrations, putting things into perspective and challenging them has always helped. Just having a 'girl's night out' helps too that i do sometimes with family.


----------



## Mamabear (Apr 25, 2006)

OK, here are some of mine:

1. My lap cover blanket. I have had it for several years, and I find I keep myself partly covoered with it even in summer.

2. My chinchilla, Trixie. She is a pleasure to be around. I like to just sit and visit with her, especially late in the evening. She will just sit on her perch, let me scratch her neck, and will listen. Sometimes she will nuzzle at my hand.

3. My plush Sorcerer Mickey. He is just my favorite Mickey

4. A steady rain shower is very comforting to me, as it is plesant to listen too.

5. Sitting out on the front porch steps at 1AM on a spring or summer night. the neighbor hood is quiet. I used to do this more often when my husband worked nights and I would sit out side and wait for him to come home. :hug


----------

